# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për antarët e Forumit Shqiptar!!

## toni007

Mngjesi Forumi
Hapa Kete Teme Pasi Vura Re Qe Sapo Ishte Mbyllur  Tema E Pershendetjeve.

Ju Urroj Nje Dite Te Mbare Te Gjithve ,

Dhe Falenderoj Skenderin Dhe Sueden Per Pershndetjen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fattlumi

Pershendetje edhe nga une per te gjithe antaret e *Forumit* *Shqiptar*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Miremengjesi Forumista

Ju Pershendes
Kalofshi nje dite te mbrekullueshme*

----------


## tetovarja87

mirdita....
paska fillu tema e re.....
pershendetje per te gjithe....qe do vine e sidomos per keta qe jane larte...
patshi nje dite te bukur....

----------


## Ksanthi

uh teme e re urraaaaaaaa
ju pershendet te gjithve pa perjashtim

----------


## PeterPan

pershendetje dhe mire se rrini te gjithe online.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Pershendetje nga athina e bukur edhe shume e ngrohte ketu erdhi behari
po bejme gati rrobat e banjos 23 grade jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
i love sun

----------


## angert

> Pershendetje nga athina e bukur edhe shume e ngrohte ketu erdhi behari
> po bejme gati rrobat e banjos 23 grade jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> i love sun


pershendetje  trojane

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> pershendetje  trojane


flm pershendetje edhe per ty kalofsh nje dite te  bukur
cupa ku jeni fshehur me ?na thate syckat
nje pershendetje te madhe dhe shume te vecante per LISA12 ku je me se na ke munguar :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## alem_de

Pershendetje forumiste,kalofshi nje mbremje te bukur.Pershendetje Helena,kalofsh sa me mire.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Pershendetje ALEMO cfare mbremje te bukur na iku jeta duke gatuar edhe duke pastruar.....
jeta eshte per burrat....

----------


## alem_de

Me keqardhe e dashur Helena,me duhet te te kundeshtoj.E kam filluar punen ne Fabrik ne oren 5 e 45 min.Deri me 14. Pastaj ne ndertim deri me 17 e 30.Tani sa kam ardhe ne shtepi.Sa po erdha :....... Forumi Shqipetare eshte me shume rendesi hahahaha....

me te mira.......

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Mirmbrema.

PErshendetje per te gjithe. Kaloni nje mbremje sa me te kendeshme

----------


## Albela

*nje pershendetje per te gjith
 dhe 1 speciale per ket skrapliun siper qe esht ber si ujt e paket
kixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  eko*

----------


## illyrian rex

> Pershendetje nga athina e bukur edhe shume e ngrohte ketu erdhi behari
> po bejme gati rrobat e banjos 23 grade jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> i love sun


A paska protesta sot?


Pershendetje forumista

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> *nje pershendetje per te gjith
>  dhe 1 speciale per ket skrapliun siper qe esht ber si ujt e paket
> kixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  eko*


Albelao beracake te puccccccccccccccc fort 

Dhe mua me ka marr malli per ty te pershendes

----------


## skender76

> Me keqardhe e dashur Helena,me duhet te te kundeshtoj.E kam filluar punen ne Fabrik ne oren 5 e 45 min.Deri me 14. Pastaj ne ndertim deri me 17 e 30.Tani sa kam ardhe ne shtepi.Sa po erdha :....... Forumi Shqipetare eshte me shume rendesi hahahaha....
> 
> me te mira.......


Alem, t'pershnes!
Bravo! Nga puna si ka ardh e keqja kujt.

Hej, m'duhen do lek borxh... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> A paska protesta sot?
> 
> 
> Pershendetje forumista


jo mo cfare protesta
eshte feste ....
pershendetje illyro

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Alem, t'pershnes!
> Bravo! Nga puna si ka ardh e keqja kujt.
> 
> Hej, m'duhen do lek borxh...


pershendetje piciriko
po leket alemi i jep me taksa kujdes...

----------


## skender76

> pershendetje piciriko
> po leket alemi i jep me taksa kujdes...



Po çi duhen lekt ati moj Helen, vetem macen ka... :ngerdheshje: 
Alemo, t'pershnes prap!   :ngerdheshje:

----------

